# Mitch/Jim Buss Canned; Magic Johnson named President of Basketball Operations



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

GM Mitch Kupchak has been relieved of his duties
Jim Buss will no longer be EVP of Basketball Operations
Magic Johnson named President of Basketball Operations


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834103024763023360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834103099560062976


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834106136311713793


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes! Best news of 2017 so far. Magic couldn't do any worse than Buss. Still have the talented young scouts for the draft process.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is just awesome.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

anyone follow Magic on twitter? he's not exactly Jerry West 2.0 - also why right before the trade deadline while discussions are still underway? timing is weird - very suspect - watch out what you wish for, the next shoe to fall could be an overpay for Jimmy Butler


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm sad to see Mitch go, he has been a part of some good things for the organization.

Its hard to really know what each of these guys was or was not responsible for. There did seem to be a disconnect between free agent players and our FO in recent years however.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Firing of Mitch/Jim was inevitable. Firing of John Black is strange. Makes me think that perhaps Black was Kevin Ding's source for his story .


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Obviously the biggest headline grabbing component of this news is Magic, but for people who care about this team.... Jim Buss out of the picture is GIANT news. Good for you guys. This is a big step in the right direction.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They're saying Rob Pelinka is strong candidate to be GM. I was hoping theyd promote Ryan West.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Pelinka might be a good negotiator and should know his way around the CBA but is he the guy you want to be the architect of the team because I strongly suspect that guy is not Magic (the Lakers should sign KD!) himself


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

http://deadspin.com/magic-johnson-tweets-his-way-into-a-job-hes-unqualified-1792591177



> The Los Angeles Lakers named Magic Johnson president of basketball operations this afternoon, fired longtime general manager Mitch Kupchak, and kicked team co-owner Jim Buss back upstairs by relieving him of his EVP of basketball operations title, radically transforming the team’s basketball decisionmaking apparatus.
> 
> Johnson, who played his entire Hall of Fame career with the Lakers, was a minority owner of the team from 1994 to 2010, and remained an honorary vice president even after selling his stake. Last year the team stripped Johnson of that title, fearing that his anodyne basketball tweets could amount to tampering under NBA rules.
> Two weeks ago, Johnson officially returned to the team as an advisor to co-owner Jeanie Buss. Among other things, Johnson has never showed a particular aptitude for front office management, and in fact has only ever showed the opposite. He served as an analyst on NBA Countdown for five seasons but mostly said nothing of consequence, and his Perd Hapley-esque tweets are mocked league-wide


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pelinka is very smart and knows his way around the league and agents. Pelinka's cache coupled with Ryan West's eye for talent should be a nice tandem if that's the way they go.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834123350175731712


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If true, that's a good sign. It means Jeanie understands how poorly it makes management look. Mozgov is such a ridiculously bad signing.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

It's not the best move firing Mitch, with his experience. He was a major front office contributor to the construction of 5 championship teams. The biggest potential mistake of recent years were the trading away of picks for Nash. The Deng and Nash signings certainly weren't splashy in a positive way, but I seriously doubt Magic could have brought in better free agents. A team on the downside of its championship run usually has little to offer free agents. I do agree with removing Jim. His position on the team felt forced from the beginning, and he seemed to be backpedaling on his promise to step down.

As for Magic, he has done nothing to make me think he can do this job. At least when he coached the team, he had experience directing the team from the PG position. And that didn't work out well. As a Laker fan though, I'm hoping for the best. If he can stay the course in developing players, get a little lucky in this upcoming draft, make a positive trade or two, and maybe influence a decent free agent to join the team using his charisma or star power, then this could work out well.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

If not getting Boogie was the final straw, than good for Mitch for not backing down and putting DLo or Ingram on the table to get him just to save his job.

I always kind of figured Mitch and Jim were a packaged deal. Feel bad for John Black, that seemed to come out of nowhere.

Still generally not thrilled with the idea of Magic having final say, but I do think Pelinka is a good way to go. Woj is reporting it's a done deal and also points out the he not only knows and has great relationships throughout the league but also has a long relationship with the Lakers family (Kobe's agent) and knows the Buss kids' dynamic. 

Both Woj and Shelburne reporting Ryan West likely to have big role and Jesse and Joey Buss also likely to be more involved. 

Overall, I'm happy to move on from this whole saga. Jeanie and Magic own it now. If they can't lure a star or see to it the team turns around in the next few years, they'll have nobody to blame.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So this is what you do when you're tired of firing the coaches? Fire the best GM in the NBA? WTF did Kupchak do to deserve this?

We're officially a Sacramento Kings/Minnesota Timberwolves caliber franchise right now. I think Magic brings a name and a smile and thats it. First move was to trade our leading scorer on a great contract for a guy we don't need at all on the same contract and a pick in the 20s.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

While I personally would've loved seeing Mitch stay in some capacity, saying he's the best GM in the league is asinine. RC Ruford, Masai Ujiri and Myers up in Golden State are all better than Mitch. Whether you like it or not, our current situation is just as much on Mitch as it is on Jim. Sometimes change is needed and fresh voice is required. While I don't think that that voice is Magic, the hiring of Pelinka to GM looks like an excellent move. Pelinkas insight into what players want and his cache with other agents and front offices could be a valuable tool. Especially coupled with a Ryan West, who seems to have inherited his fathers eye for talent.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> While I personally would've loved seeing Mitch stay in some capacity, saying he's the best GM in the league is asinine. RC Ruford, Masai Ujiri and Myers up in Golden State are all better than Mitch. Whether you like it or not, our current situation is just as much on Mitch as it is on Jim. Sometimes change is needed and fresh voice is required. While I don't think that that voice is Magic, the hiring of Pelinka to GM looks like an excellent move. Pelinkas insight into what players want and his cache with other agents and front offices could be a valuable tool. Especially coupled with a Ryan West, who seems to have inherited his fathers eye for talent.


"The current situation" is largely due to Kobe hanging around and the team trying to field a competitive team on short contracts while also going young and having Kobe take most of the shots and attention. I wanted Kobe to retire here. I don't see any recent player moves or draft picks that are questionable, unless you hate Mozgov and Deng as much as MojoPin. The Nash thing we were all in favor of at the time.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Then you're saying Mitch should've traded Kobe when it's was clear that he was finished. You're also saying Mitch fucked up by giving Kobe that contract. Which means his firing was warranted.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> "The current situation" is largely due to Kobe hanging around and the team trying to field a competitive team on short contracts while also going young and having Kobe take most of the shots and attention. I wanted Kobe to retire here. I don't see any recent player moves or draft picks that are questionable, unless you hate Mozgov and Deng as much as MojoPin. The Nash thing we were all in favor of at the time.


I mostly agree with your take on this. I was unhappy about the weak pick protection in the Nash trade at the time it was announced. They knew Nash and Kobe would be winding it down or possibly retired by 2015, willingly giving away a likely lottery pick with little protection. A few fans weren't on board with that decision, even before the fiasco that was the 12-13 season. Since Nash was a FA it seems like Mitch could have stood his ground for stronger pick protection. I fault him and Jim Buss for that one. I was actually okay with the Kobe extension even though many fans were complaining about it at the time, and it was generally mocked by NBA fans from day one. I also was not especially critical of the Deng and Mozgov signings when nearly everyone else had a hypercritical response. Call me the contrarian, but I won't fault Mitch for what others have, but I do fault him for a perceived lack of assertiveness (how I see it anyway). I think his biggest weakness as a GM only showed when Jim became more active in the front office. It seems like Kupchak was always deferential towards the other decision makers in the FO, which worked when Jerry Buss was still making the final call, but not with Jim.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Then you're saying Mitch should've traded Kobe when it's was clear that he was finished. You're also saying Mitch fucked up by giving Kobe that contract. Which means his firing was warranted.


I said the opposite of that in the very post you responded to.

The Lakers are prestige because they take care of their legends. Kobe had to finish his career here or we're just the same as all these other teams. Dallas is doing right by Dirk right now. 

The Dwight/Nash season was just a mess that you can really put on Mitch. The following year I felt they had a roster that could win up to 50 games but they were ravaged by injuries. The 14-15 team was also the most injured roster in the league, they had to finish the season with Jabari Brown and Vader Blue starting. Since then I felt Mitch did a excellent job with who he drafted/signed. Sure he didn't lure a superstar in FA or rob a superstar in a trade, but we can't expect an annual homerun,


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Like I said before, i wish we had kept Mitch around but I get the impression that it was Mitch who tied himself to Jim Buss at the end. The reports of Mitch being difficult to deal with and having an oldschool approach at the negotiating table are absolutely believable though. It's pretty obvious that the game has changed.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Like I said before, i wish we had kept Mitch around but I get the impression that it was Mitch who tied himself to Jim Buss at the end. The reports of Mitch being difficult to deal with and having an oldschool approach at the negotiating table are absolutely believable though. It's pretty obvious that the game has changed.


Not sure what old school negotiating means and if you mean the game on the court has changed or in the front office.

If he said he goes with Buss then I do think he deserved to be fired.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure what old school negotiating means and if you mean the game on the court has changed or in the front office.
> 
> If he said he goes with Buss then I do think he deserved to be fired.


Im taking about in the front office and at the negotiating table. 

Don't know if you've read this yet but if you haven't, there's some pretty damning issues being reported by Ding here. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/syndication.bleacherreport.com/amp/2693926-magic-johnson-will-have-a-damning-case-against-jim-buss-and-mitch-kupchak.amp.html?client=safari


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Im taking about in the front office and at the negotiating table.
> 
> Don't know if you've read this yet but if you haven't, there's some pretty damning issues being reported by Ding here.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/syndication.bleacherreport.com/amp/2693926-magic-johnson-will-have-a-damning-case-against-jim-buss-and-mitch-kupchak.amp.html?client=safari


Great read. I don't agree with all of the criticisms, but Jim was in over his head, which I always believed. The logic in firing Mitch is a tad more clear to me now, they wanted to signify a fresh start all around.

Like I said earlier, I think Russell is a All-NBA player in the making. If Russel or Ingram step up Pelinka has a great foundation to work with. I have optimism.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/syndication.bleacherreport.com/amp/2693926-magic-johnson-will-have-a-damning-case-against-jim-buss-and-mitch-kupchak.amp.html?client=safari


Yeah...I had read that article too....if true the story of Bynum for CP3 REALLY sucks. Little Jimmy was too anxious to call it HIS team and ignored the spot on perfect psychic advise of his father. Such lame horseshit.

I can only imagine what this team would have been like.....oh and lil Jimmys move, while not REALLY his fault, completely destroyed Lamar Odom's life in the process


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I think that article included a lot of things that were likely true, but overall it was pure hit piece on Jim, most likely influenced by Jeanie. Pete Zayas (Lakers Film Room) pointed out this piece on twitter. It's an article from Ding from 2013.

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/lakers-330736-nba-stern.html



> The NBA didn't tell the Lakers, "Well, we own this team and we want at least a superstar back, so we should get both Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom." It wasn't, "The incoming talent has to be younger than Houston's package." No one said: "How about Andrew Bynum?"


Narrative seems to have changed a bit. I respect Ding as a Lakers source. But the article is a whole lot of re-visionist hindsight 20/20 BS. Raise your hand if you thought the Steve Nash deal was bad at the time? How many thought Isiah Thomas was going to be an all-star? Hassan Whiteside may or may not have developed into the player he is if he was here. I mean shit, you can look back at missteps from EVERY front office. Coincidence that piece was put out day or two before firing? 

Anyway. All is done now. I have my doubts about Magic, but I'll put my full faith in him to listen to the right people.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> Yeah...I had read that article too....if true the story of Bynum for CP3 REALLY sucks. Little Jimmy was too anxious to call it HIS team and ignored the spot on perfect psychic advise of his father. Such lame horseshit.
> 
> I can only imagine what this team would have been like.....oh and lil Jimmys move, while not REALLY his fault, completely destroyed Lamar Odom's life in the process


The way I remember that summer is reports from multiple people suggested the Lakers were positioning themselves to go after CP3 and Dwight. Dwight not gettable without Andrew. Oh, and btw, Jim Buss parted with his beloved player the very next summer. No secret Jim loved him. But I thought the Dwight trade proved he wasn't TOO attached to him. Or does that not fit the convenient "Jim Buss wrecks the Lakers" media narrative again?

Like I said, I don't mind the change. Ready to move forward. But just like people can't blame Byron or D'Antonio for us sucking again, you're not going to be able to blame Jim if we don't make it back to the top reasonably quickly.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> I think that article included a lot of things that were likely true, but overall it was pure hit piece on Jim, most likely influenced by Jeanie. Pete Zayas (Lakers Film Room) pointed out this piece on twitter. It's an article from Ding from 2013.
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/lakers-330736-nba-stern.html
> 
> ...


I don't see how you can blame anyone but the NBA for the CP3 thing. They did get a trade agreed to for CP3, and then used Drew to get Dwight. I'm not going to insult Jim for wanting to have CP3, Kobe and Dwight out there.

Whiteside- 30 teams passed on him including the Heat.

And the Sacre thing was really weird. I think they totally overstated whatever positives Jim felt about Sacre. 

Did they lack vision? Sure. Were they trying to do multiple things at once that sometimes conflicted with each other? Of course. But CP3 trade not happening and Dwight leaving with Kobe still on the roster put them in a tough spot. Not to mention all the injuries, which outside of Nash you couldn't have really forecasted.


----------

